# What are your favourite documentaries?



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Myself, apart from the very successful BBC documentaries like _Planet Earth_, _Life_, _Atom_, etc. I really enjoyed the color WWII documentary that aired on France 5 a few years ago:

_La 2ième Guerre mondiale en couleur_

[video=dailymotion;xoxb7p]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xoxb7p_la-2e-guerre-mondiale-en-couleur-l-aigle-et-le-renard_news?search_algo=1[/video]


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

you are french or something?, just curious.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Isn't Philip Aussie? OY OY OY


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

aleazk said:


> you are french or something?, just curious.


I'm sorry, i think the original was in English, but i haven't seen it. I believe it's called:

_WWII in Colour and HD_
http://www.yourdiscovery.com/web/world-war-2/ww2-in-colour-hd/


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

aleazk said:


> you are french or something?, just curious.


I am from many places... but French is my native language.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Philip said:


> I am from many places... but French is my native language.


for some time, I don't know why,  I believed you were from USA.

(I have a little of french in my blood; I mainly descend from basques, some of them french-basque, like my god Ravel!!; in fact, my surname has a basque version "Azkárate" and a french version "d'Ascarat")


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

aleazk said:


> for some time, I don't know why,  I believed you were from USA.


No  .....


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Herzog's "Encounters at the end of the world":


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

(Bulgarian folk song "Planino, Stara Planino Mari" used in Werner Herzog's film "Encounters at the End of the World" and the segment of the documentary where is used)


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Some years ago, *PBS *aired a documentary on WW 1 narrated by Robert Ryan which I thought was very well produced. The opening scene to each episode was quite gripping, showing a soldier peeking up above his trench with his weapon pointing directly at the viewer.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I always liked Carl Sagan's Cosmos, as much for the presentation as the content.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

My favourite documentary


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

Civilisation.
It's beautifully shot, very informative and presented very well. Kenneth Clark is like that cool, polished grandpa that can talk to you all day and it's actually interesting.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

The Ascent of Man
The World at War
Burden of Dreams
Some Kind of Monster

As for the BBC, pretty much anything with Brian Cox, Jim al-Khalili, David Attenborough is worth watching, Michio Kaku is okay, but Marcus du Sautoy has more misses than hits.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

You Can't Be Neutral On A Moving Train- Howard Zinn Doc

The War You Don't See- A film by John Pilger

Edgar Varese, Cecil Taylor docs I've watched on YouTube


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Bronowski's_ The ascent of man_


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Wittgy.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Glenn Gould: Au delà du temps


----------

